# Horse wont open mouth for bit ?



## RyeDING4me (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi
So I referenced this in another post today. When I went to put the bit in Hondo's mouth today, he wouldn't open up. I put pressure on the bar like I have learned to do with horses that won't open up and - nada. I tried about 4 times before he finally gave in and opened up. Then he did just fine. He didn't head toss or pull away, just wouldn't open his mouth. The vet looked at him only about two weeks ago and didn't see anything off in his mouth, so I think this may have just been Hondo attitude- which he does have from time to time. 
I tried to look up "how to" videos and such, but everything I found said to press on the bars or were for horses that head toss to where the bridle cannot be placed on them. 
Do any of you have this problem? What do you do? Hondo occassionally would do this before. Should I just accept this as a quirk?


----------



## julianeAHS (May 30, 2012)

Hi, I've had horses that won't open their mouths as well. Usually it's out of tension or nervousness, which your horse doesn't seem to have, but you can give this a shot...try it without the bit first. put both thumbs in your horse's mouth where the bit would go. Usually at this point the horse's mouth will be forced open (it's hard to use both thumbs with the bit, that's why I suggest you just start w/out it) and they will start to lick their lips, as yawning/opening their mouths releases endorphins. Some horses will pull away at first but i just persevere until they calm down. I will usually massage their gums a bit using Linda Tellington-Jones's T-Touch method. This relaxes them and gets them to trust me, and look forward to opening their mouths for me. Then, when I go to re-introduce the bit, there are no more problems. Let me know if you try this/if it works out!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I always give a treat with the bit. You want the treat, horse? You've gotta take the bit first. As long as there is no pain or mishandling of the bit, this makes taking the bit a pleasure. 

My horses have therefore always literally reached for their bits. My girlfriend had to take up a horse here once and she was so shocked how easy it was due to this training. Some days, it's difficult because the horse is trying to do it before I'm ready.


----------



## AmyL15 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, I have been having the exact same problem with my loan horse.
He is a riding school horse so yes he is ridden a lot however he has regular dentist check-ups and there is nothing wrong with his teeth. The other day it took me 20 minutes to get the bit in and my arm is still aching from how hard I was trying. I tried using my thumb in his mouth, using treats, clicking and nothing worked, he just held his head calmly. Any ideas!!??


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Make sure that when youre using your thumb to encourage the horse to open up that you're not just sticking your finger there. You have to press. As soon as the mouth opens, a "good boy/girl" should follow and once bitted some rubs/scratches.

If its intour budget, but flavorings make the experience nicer - bit butter, the spray or the wipes makes the bit yummy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses will do this if the rider isn't carefull to wait until the horse releases the bit when unbridling.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Horses will do this if the rider isn't carefull to wait until the horse releases the bit when unbridling.


Excellent point and so true! When you pull the crow piece of the bridle off don't take off the whole bridle. Let the horse release the bit - don't just pull it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmyL15 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey!
So today I went for my jumping lesson, the same thing happened today! I tried applying pressure but he started grinding his teeth resulting in his back teeth managing to reach my finger. I don't know what to do any more! I do let him release the bit himself, every time he spits it out by himself. Every time he finally accepts the bit I praise him loads and give him a treat. The one thing I don't do is repeat, this is because it takes so much energy out of me I don't think I can bare to do it again but tomorrow I will probably try 3 times.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Amy does he just stand there and refuse the bit or toss his head and get irritated?? Can you have someone else try to bridle im and see??
has anything changed at all?


My mare had bridleing issues but she woould refuse by throwing her head.


----------



## AmyL15 (Jul 26, 2012)

He just stands there all relaxed and falling asleep but grinds his teeth when I use my thumb. He will toss his head once in the whole act but it's not really the issue, his teeth are clenched. I have tried having help and it's just as hard but less stress on my arms. I shortly learnt afterwards that it's better to battle it out one on one. With other people he has the same problems however accepts it quicker usually because they have the advantage because of their height. I am calm abut the situation to start with but after 5 minutes it can get very stressful. He seems very willing when I approach him as he guides his head through the reins but the bit is just useless. Is there a certain thing I should start with? Try asking with no thumb first, then using thumb...etc.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

AmyL15 said:


> He just stands there all relaxed and falling asleep but grinds his teeth when I use my thumb. He will toss his head once in the whole act but it's not really the issue, his teeth are clenched. I have tried having help and it's just as hard but less stress on my arms. I shortly learnt afterwards that it's better to battle it out one on one. With other people he has the same problems however accepts it quicker usually because they have the advantage because of their height. I am calm abut the situation to start with but after 5 minutes it can get very stressful. He seems very willing when I approach him as he guides his head through the reins but the bit is just useless. Is there a certain thing I should start with? Try asking with no thumb first, then using thumb...etc.


 sound like he is testing you.. when you do it you should take it off and repeat a few times .. I know you said its a ordeal but you want it to get better you should repeat untill he takes without refusing
\


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Amy, have you tried using a treat. He has to open up to get the carrot!  Then you slip the bit in at the same time.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

When I first got my horse, 7-8 years ago he tested me on EVERYTHING, including bridling and taking the bit. It was heads up, you can't make me. I'm short. I probably should have consulted a trainer and come up with a different method, but what I did worked. And I'm all about what works.

I got a package of fruit rollups and everytime I went to put the bridle and bit on him, I rolled part of a fruit rollup around the bit. I haven't used them now in YEARS....and all I have to do is show him the halter, bridle, bit...and he drops his head into them and reaches for the bit. It might be considered cheating, or bribing..and frowned upon. All I know is it worked. Good luck!


----------



## AmyL15 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok thank you! I am going down again today and let you know how it all works out.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm going to throw something out here...maybe he just doesn't like that bit. My trainer had to try four or five different bits on my horse (when he was still hers) before she found one that didn't hurt his mouth. Even if you've been using this bit for a while, it could still be that it hurts him.


----------



## AmyL15 (Jul 26, 2012)

You're very right, that could be the case! Of course I would buy a new bit however the horse I have is on loan and his owner wants to sell him. I have been saving up but I won't have enough by the time he is ready to be put up for sale. She said sometime in September/December. He's VERY expensive, in fact too expensive but you know that horse love bond, you don't care! But considering he's a lot he may last with me for longer. The point is, buying a new bit when I only have a few months left with my darling doesn't have much point in it.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought a new bit for ST because she didn't like the snaffle an there was no control other than stop with the hack. I'll only be using the bit until the end of August (bought in June), but I can use the same bit on the next horse, and the next horse, and the next horse if it works, it's not like it'll be completely useless.

ST throws her head when I go to put her bit in, I assume because the first time I rode her in it she threw her head up and banged her teeth after I got the headstall off but was trying to hold it enough that she could spit it out. You can tell she likes the bit so much more than the snaffle, but since she hasn't banged her teeth since that and she's calm when I take the bit out now I figure she'll be normal in no time.
So, point of that one is, it might be because the bit got his teeth before, not that he doesn't like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

If that's your mindset then don't ride him. That's very unfair. You can get bits cheap. Its not like buying a new saddle. If you aren't willing to explore the possibility that the bit doesn't fit/ is too harsh/ etc.... then its not fair to continue riding. At the least you should ask around your barn if you can try out other peoples bits. Ask your trainer about the bit fit also at your next lesson.


----------



## AmyL15 (Jul 26, 2012)

Iseul said:


> I bought a new bit for ST because she didn't like the snaffle an there was no control other than stop with the hack. I'll only be using the bit until the end of August (bought in June), but I can use the same bit on the next horse, and the next horse, and the next horse if it works, it's not like it'll be completely useless.
> 
> ST throws her head when I go to put her bit in, I assume because the first time I rode her in it she threw her head up and banged her teeth after I got the headstall off but was trying to hold it enough that she could spit it out. You can tell she likes the bit so much more than the snaffle, but since she hasn't banged her teeth since that and she's calm when I take the bit out now I figure she'll be normal in no time.
> So, point of that one is, it might be because the bit got his teeth before, not that he doesn't like it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh really? Thank you very much! I am going horsey shopping in a couple of weeks and I will defiantly take that in mind. So today I had a very relaxed day at the yard, I was less forceful and he took it sooner, he still took a long time to accept it but I let him do it in his own time. I also had a very good ride. Thank you for your advice you two, much appreciated!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Horses tighten their jaw and face muscles during stress. If a horses is clamping his jaw shut for bridling he may be associating the bit or the process with a negative experience. 

Horses have very good memories. If you have accidently banged his teeth once or the bit pinched or whatever and it caused pain or a negative experience he will remember it for quite a while. You just need to keep making the process a positive experience/memory to replace the negative. So either make sure you don't bang his teeth, make sure the bit doesn't pinch/cause pain, don't poke his eye out while slipping the bridle over, don't smash and twist his ears.....whatever, you get the idea  

Also don't rule out anything else that maybe bothering while he is being bridled not bit related. Is he tense during saddling, grooming or while your catching him?


----------



## AmyL15 (Jul 26, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Horses tighten their jaw and face muscles during stress. If a horses is clamping his jaw shut for bridling he may be associating the bit or the process with a negative experience.
> 
> Horses have very good memories. If you have accidently banged his teeth once or the bit pinched or whatever and it caused pain or a negative experience he will remember it for quite a while. You just need to keep making the process a positive experience/memory to replace the negative. So either make sure you don't bang his teeth, make sure the bit doesn't pinch/cause pain, don't poke his eye out while slipping the bridle over, don't smash and twist his ears.....whatever, you get the idea
> 
> Also don't rule out anything else that maybe bothering while he is being bridled not bit related. Is he tense during saddling, grooming or while your catching him?


Wow! Thanks so much! This has really made me think. What I'll probably do is buy some sauces to coat the bit in.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AmyL15 said:


> Wow! Thanks so much! This has really made me think. What I'll probably do is buy some sauces to coat the bit in.


Your welcome, good luck


----------

